# Hoow does IEC work once approved?



## jaymzflood (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, say for instance I get allowed to go to Canada through the IEC,

How does it work? Do i have to go within a timeframe set by someone? Or can I just go when I like?


----------



## onewayticket (Jan 20, 2012)

jaymzflood said:


> Okay, say for instance I get allowed to go to Canada through the IEC,
> 
> How does it work? Do i have to go within a timeframe set by someone? Or can I just go when I like?


The time limit is usually 1 year from when you are approved. When you are approved you will receive an acceptance letter via email. This letter will give the date in which you must enter Canada by. This should be one year from when you receive the acceptance letter.


----------



## jaymzflood (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, so for example. If i had my acceptance letter on the 30th May 2012, I have untill the 20th May 2013 to get to Canada, to start my year's work/holiday from that date?


----------



## onewayticket (Jan 20, 2012)

The Letter of Introduction is valid for twelve months from date of issue. For example, if you were issued with a Letter of Introduction on June 15th, 2012, you would have until June 14th, 2013 to enter Canada.

This a quote from the official website: Travel and Work in Canada | Frequently Asked Questions From the United Kingdom Students and Youth About Travel and Work in Canada | International Experience Canada

Enjoy Canada!


----------

